

Ask HN: What's your favorite GitHub project mascot? - alixander


======
timetraveller
How about we start with yours.

~~~
alixander
[https://github.com/libuv/libuv](https://github.com/libuv/libuv)

Maybe not my all-time favorite but a recent one that I liked!

------
cpg1111
Octocat

